# Red snapper inshore destin bay



## ironmike68

Can red snapper be caught on some of the deep holes and wrecks inside of destin bay / choct. Bay ?


----------



## aquatic argobull

I've seen some smaller ones in the bay while diving


----------



## ironmike68

Going fishing next weekend with the family on a pontoon so we cant get out in the gulf. We are "Hopefully" looking to catch some fish in the bay any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## ironmike68

Are any of the wrecks in Destin Bay worth fishing?


----------



## Naby

I've caught a few undersized red snapper in the bay. That being said I don't fish in the bay very often. When it gets really nasty you'll see the head boats fishing some of the better known spots in the bay, I have no idea what they catch. 

I've seen a few reports on here of people catching legal red snapper somewhere in the bay but I have no idea how frequently they're able to do this or where they are at. 

There is a charter boat or two that regularly catches legal grouper and snapper in Pensacola Bay. I also know people that bottom fish in St. Andrews Bay (Panama City) and do pretty good.

I can't imagine that you can do as good in the bays as you can offshore but I bet if you put in the time and look for your own spots you'll find some fish.


----------



## kandv2000

You can catch grouper and snapper at a training reef called the cones. They are close to shore in 18-25 feet of water. The numbers are on most of the public sites. I would think you would have much more fun and success if you stuck to the bay standards. Trout, Redfish, and Sheephead are killing it right now.


----------



## Ron19

Short answer...yes. There are more than most folks think there are.


----------



## ironmike68

Thanks for all the help guys! Any suggestions on tackle and Bait?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Live shrimp on carolina rig is the most simple fish catching set-up. +1 on the bay cones, they're not great, but they're good. There's a video of me spearfishing there in the link in my signature.

Edit: The vide is titled "Go pro kayak spearfishing dive #1"


----------



## Desert Eagle

I fish Chocktawhatchee Bay some-what regular. I've never caught a Red Snapper nor have I seen anyone else catch one. BEFORE ANYONE CALLS ME ON THIS - I'm not saying they are not there!!! The bay is shallow with some deeper holes of 20-30' and there are a few sunken barges, etc., that serve as reefs. When I fish for Red Snapper in Destin, I run out about 3-5 miles to where the water reaches 65-75' and use freshly caught Thread-fin Herring for bait. Many reefs out there. Look up "divespots.com" for locations. One spot in particular are a bunch of old Army M-60 tanks.
As a previous writer suggested, the bay is excellent for Trout, big bull Reds, Spanish, and Sheepshead.


----------



## ironmike68

Are the Mid Bay Bridge Pylons good for sheephead, I've seen several boats fishing them and wondered what they might be catching?


----------



## TheLooney1

You can catch small grouper and snapper at midbay also. Just gonna be hard to find any big ones.


----------



## Naby

There are some black snapper on the bridges.


----------



## Desert Eagle

Most any bridge pylon is good for Sheepshead. They're using those front tough teeth to scrape barnicals and any other crustacean from it. Drop a Fiddler Crab or shrimp down alongside the pylon at varying depths and Bingo. Try to set the hook at the initial bite...


----------



## Foulhook

Very rare to catch a snapper in Choctaw bay. The posts here for bay caught snapper are almost always from Pensacola bay.


----------



## Ron19

aquatic argobull said:


> *Live shrimp on carolina rig is the most simple fish catching set-up.*



That's how we catch them.


----------



## outdoorkid

I have caught one legal Red Snapper at the Destin bridge using live finger mullet. I believe it was a fluke since I was trying to catch Redfish. I would definitely not target them.


----------



## Ron19

Foulhook said:


> Very rare to catch a snapper in Choctaw bay. The posts here for bay caught snapper are almost always from Pensacola bay.



Not very rare. Guess I must have found a honey hole......or someone's private reef!!:devil:


----------



## richm0nd

i wouldnt target red snapper in choctawhatchee, but the mangrove snapper are everywhere. just find structure and use fresh shrimp tails. alot of shorts but youll find keepers and imo you cant find a better tasting fish.


----------



## Crestliner VT19

We caught two Keeper red snapper last year at Midbay Bridge on pinfish.


----------



## bigrick

There's a lot more than people think, but most aren't public. People throw things out there illegally all the time.


----------



## gmoney

Best bet inshore is the normal suspects- Specks, Reds, Flounder and Sheepies. You can also catch a number of legal Mangrove (black, grey) snapper, size limit is 10 inches and you are allowed 5 per person. Live shrimp will catch all of the above, live finger mullet will catch you better sized flounder and mangroves. Sheepshead eat fiddler crabs and sand fleas as well, and the redfish will eat just about anything swimming in the water.

You can also troll for spanish mackerel while in the bay, any shiny lure or straw rigs will work, as will Jet-head type lures. Or while fishing for the above fish throw a gotcha lure around and you will find a few spanish. You will also find bluefish, ladyfish, croakers and the occasional jack crevelle. Good luck to you and have fun.


----------

